# Does anyone else lie to their therapist?



## Mrslivinlife (Jun 8, 2013)

Sometimes i either overly exaggerate the situation or i lie about stuff because im too embarassed to tell her the truth..does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah i`ve done it, guilty as. I guess i do it to make me look more like a victim.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Guilty as charged. But that includes doctors too. I can't help it.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, if I want a responce, I'll exaggerate a situation just to see what she would say. But no, I don't lie. What's the point of going to therapy to get help, if you constantly lie about your problems, or try to maintain any kind of ego?


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, she wont get off my back about stuff. Like having a job. I get really nervous. and she goes on and on about how she had her real job at 14 and before that she babysat and never had to ask her parents for money. I feel like a piece of **** around her. So I lie and say im going to work etc so she doesn't rub it in my face. which she never sees, just my fails.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Lying to your therapist is a waste of time and money. You shouldn't be embarrassed to tell him/her anything. Therapists are there to help you. If you don't think that's their intention, find a better one. Lying to your therapist defeats the purpose of therapy entirely.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

only on some parts like me actually doing something which I didn't really do.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Actually no. But I have a lot of trouble opening up about things that make me upset. I also have a hard time showing my frustration or upset behavior about the subjects I'm talking about.

She's mentioned at least 5 times that I'm grinning or chuckling about really terrible situations I'm in and it's true. I have forgotten how to be anything but 'happy'.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, more than one time lol.


> Yes, everything goes just great!


But I wanted to stop going ASAP anyway.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

If you aren't going to lay everything out there,then what's the point? Save your time and money,why play games like that?


----------



## Obfuscate (Jun 11, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> Yeah, she wont get off my back about stuff. Like having a job. I get really nervous. and she goes on and on about how she had her real job at 14 and before that she babysat and never had to ask her parents for money. I feel like a piece of **** around her. So I lie and say im going to work etc so she doesn't rub it in my face. which she never sees, just my fails.


Oh god, exactly the same thing happens to me. Though I'm starting to believe myself that somehow getting a job will be a deus ex machina that will have me busy all day thus nullifying my chances of thinking about my anxiety.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

No, it would just be a waste of time.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrslivinlife said:


> Sometimes i either overly exaggerate the situation or i lie about stuff because im too embarassed to tell her the truth..does anyone else feel this way?


I've done my best to not lie and be very honest, but there are a few things I've fudged or not talked about because they creep into the realm of total exposure of my soul. Therapy has so far felt too clinical to feel like those parts of me are going to do any good to share.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Sometimes I give a simpler answer so that I won't have to explain something. It's my only real way of steering the conversation.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Well I have not lied to my therapist. For the therapy to work you need to be honest.


----------



## Macker (Jul 18, 2013)

OP, whats the point of doing that? Your meant to be open and tell the truth, how else do you ever expect to gain anything from your sessions?


----------



## SADodger (Jul 19, 2013)

If you are exaggerating to your therapist what is that saying to you? Is it because he/she is too hard on you and don't really believe you have a problem or is it that you're worried they wont believe you have a real problem? 

If your lying too much then maybe consider getting a new therapist? or maybe this is something your doing regardless of your therapist?

How about telling your therapist exactly what you told us on your next visit?


----------



## TheWalrus (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes, but I am fully aware that they know that I am full of crap. I don't flat out lie, but my stories are blown out of proportion. I'm not doing it on purpose.


----------

